# Oceanuswatches



## donc (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi i've just acquired a casio oceanus atomic and every midnight it gives off a series of bleeps. How do i stop this??


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Try here, http://www.oceanus-us.com/support/downloads/manuals/module_4749.pdf

and if this isn't your model then google Casio Oceanus model #. and you should get a link


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2016)

Failing the above....….a very large hammer :yes:


----------



## donc (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the link to the mwnual but i do find it complicated! All i want to do is turn off the alarm and how to do that is not clear!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Try this


----------



## donc (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the link to the mwnual but i do find it complicated! All i want to do is turn off the alarm and how to do that is not clear!

Thank you. Does anyone have any information about these watches ie aare they still being made are they reliable?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you tried following the directions offered above? Not sure what other 'information' you're seeking ....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Have you tried following the directions offered above? Not sure what other 'information' you're seeking ....


 :laugh:


----------

